# Home Grown National Park



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Just found out - here is a good project:








HOMEGROWN NATIONAL PARK


HOMEGROWN NATIONAL PARK™ IS A GRASSROOTS CALL-TO-ACTION TO RESTORE BIODIVERSITY AND ECOSYSTEM FUNCTION by PLANTING NATIVE PLANTS AND CREATING NEW ECOLOGICAL NETWORKS.




homegrownnationalpark.com


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

GregV said:


> Just found out - here is a good project:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting site Greg.
went thru the whole list of plants, at North Creek, recognize a few, looks to be a good seed source and perhaps a confirm identity site.

tried to sign my place up but it did not work.
may place an order with north creek in the spring.

GG


----------

